# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  nfl news

## bennie1982

A lot for a QB controversy in Philadelphia. All Kevin Kolb (and the Redskins) might do was watch in amazement as Michael Vick put on a Monday Night Soccer efficiency for the ages this week, throwing for four touchdowns and operating for two more in a 59-28 blowout of the Washington Redskins. Because of that game,nfl news, and the season overall, the Philadelphia Eagles are actually talking about offering Michael Vick a new contract to ensure he stays in Philly for years to come. If he retains it up, former franchise QB Kevin Kolb will soon be traded or off to free company to find a new team.Every sports activities weblog,nfl news, tweet, and casual conversation since the recreation has centered across the historic perspective of that performance. The subsequent best QB performance I can think of on Monday Night Soccer could be the “Brett Favre Recreation” after his father handed away. This, nevertheless, was something altogether different. Michael Vick was sensible as a passer, runner, and discipline common, because the Eagles did no matter they wished to the poor Redskins. Much more spectacular,nfl news, was that the Redskins had two weeks to arrange for Vick and the Eagles. Coming off a bye week, they were in a position to hold the Eagles to “only” 59 points.With only four full games this season, Michael Vick has entered the league MVP discussion. He&rsquo;s already gained as many games as Philip Rivers, who's a top MVP candidate. His QB rating of 115.1 is much and away the perfect in the NFL this season. If the season ended at present, that quantity would be ok for third all time! Peyton Manning&rsquo;s single season passer rating file of 121.1 is now inside sight.The questions out there are (1) Can he keep up this torrid tempo? (2) How far will the Eagles go this yr with Vick as their QB? and (3) Is Michael Vick a authentic MVP candidate? Hold forth and let me know your thoughts.

----------

